# Great Gulf - 5/22/2009



## eatskisleep (May 23, 2009)

Cross post form T4T; but I figure some of you may like some Spring Skiing Stoke.

Headed up to do some skiing with Austin, drove up the night before and stayed at my place up there so we wouldn't actually have to get up at 4am to go skiing (and then drive 4 hours on top of that). After getting a good night's rest we headed up to Mount Washington. Met up with GPetrics and Allen then headed up to the top. Me and Austin decided to take a warm up on the East Snowfields since I hadn't been on skis since April and hadn't skied on these particular skis since I believe December. First time skiing East Snowfields, they were pretty fun, but a bit too mellow since the snow was really slow, not to mention pretty short. I could see them being a ton of fun on a powder day or a day with perfect corn early in the AM. 

Next me and Austin headed over to the Great Gulf and hiked to Airplane Gully. Saw Gpetrics and Allen hiking up so we waited for them. They said conditions were good, got a few pics of us dropping in then we skied down. Austin got a few shots of me skiing and I also got a couple of him. Hiked back up, went over to watch Austin drop into the Airplane Variation skiers right of the main gully. Met chickwhorips there (thanks again for the trail-mix!) and we both got some shots of Austin dropping in. At this point the fog had moved in pretty thick and it was getting tough to get any photos. Watched chickwhorips and pwdrhound drop into Airplane and got some pictures of them (sorry but the fog made them just come out mediocore).

Once Austin got back up, we decided to head over to Turkey Chute. We skied the top portion of that, which was a ton of fun! Then we got to a choke where the undermining snow and not knowing how bad it could get further down led us to climb back up. After the climb back, we headed back over to airplane so I could grab my stuff, then headed out of the Great Gulf. At this point the fog had really moved in and it was starting to get a bit chilly again. I think it was 42 degrees at the end of the day when we left; very windy once you were hiking on the ridge again; luckily the gullies on the Great Gulf were well protected from the wind. Overall a great day, and for my second time skiing Mount Washington, I had a great time. I will definitely be up there more next season. Lots of cool terrain out there.

So now for everyone's favorite part... pictures:

East Snowfields to start things off:











View down airplane gully:





Austin getting ready to drop in:





Curious as to how GPetric's photo of this came out: 





Austin ripping it up:










Me at the top of Airplane after the hike up:





Random skier:





Austin and chickwhorips discussing lines:





Austin skiing Variation; at this point the fog was pretty bad and it took a little photoshop to make the pictures half way decent. Chickwhorips might have another shot or two from this angle:










Pwdrhound (I think), dropping into Airplane Gully:










Chickwhorips, now ripping it up through the fog:










Someone hiking up:


----------



## eatskisleep (May 23, 2009)

Group at the top of Airplane, getting ready to drop into the mist/clouds/fog:





Austin ripping up Turkey Chute:










The point at which we decided to turn around and begin our ascent out of turkey chute:





Me very happy:





Views:















I really like the way that this picture came out:





Overall a great day, I had a ton of fun and met some great people. Hopefully we will see Austin's pics up soon as well as the stuff that Gpetrics and Allen were skiing, I am willing to bet despite the fog that they got some great shots.

Happy Memorial Day Weekend, 2009.
:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

wow..awesome TR!!!


----------



## Rambo (May 23, 2009)

WOW!! Totally Awesome!! Thanks for those wonderfull pics!!


----------



## skiadikt (May 25, 2009)

awesome stuff. one of the most rad tr's of the season. can't wait to see the other pics. you guys rock!


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2009)

Nice TR and pics! :beer:

I like the smile in this pic:


----------



## severine (May 26, 2009)

Nice pictorial! Great way to spend the day!


----------

